# Bowfishing....what do you do with the fish you take?



## drumbum77 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm not trying to start a big fuss, but just wanted to ask a question about blowfishing. I know most fish that are taken with a bow are considered trash fish. Gar, carp, etc...  What do y'all do with the fish that are harvested? I was always taught as a hunter if you kill it...you eat it.  Is it to keep their numbers down?  I ran into some guys a few years ago at a boat ramp with a huge pile of fish.  They took pictures with them and tossed them into the trash cans at the ramp. Stunk up the entire area launch. I guess it's just me, but killing for the fun of it is a bit strange to me.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 6, 2019)

Yep I’m not in it to just shoot something and let much rot.
Tried eating carp and just couldn’t take more than a couple bites.
I hunt for meat not just to shoot it. I’ll shoot something if invasive or certain quest mounts though. Mainly 99.99% hunt for meals and watch the rest go on by. Bow fishing is best done with a fishing pole up front.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Apr 8, 2019)

You can put them in your garden or take them to a feed plant like Griffin industries and let them recycle.


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 8, 2019)

Remember that these are non native exotic species for the most part that threaten our native fish and plant populations.  Think of it as killing kudzu or privet.  Rough fish make great fertilizer as mentioned above as well as great cut bait.


----------

